# If you have just too much money . . .



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

. . . and can't tear your own sandpaper, this $12.99 help is for you.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

I can tear my own sandpaper. I just can't tear it in a straight line.

So maybe this is a good idea for a dysfunctional fellow such as me.

Greg


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Oh wow, good deal! I won't have to use my razor blade and straightedge anymore!


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

Rockier makes some great stuff but sometimes they come up with solutions looking for a problem.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Or if you can't hang a picture and level it,here's a tool :



















http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hang-Level-Picture-Hanging-Tool-HD5-100117/202525725?cm_sp=BazVoice-_-RLP-_-202525725-_-x

Only $9.98,but you have to call now,we can't do this all day.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

Geez, I thought I was being clever attaching a hacksaw blade to a piece of scrap ply. Rockler has to go and make something a fancy.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Am I the only one who folds it to get a good crease and then tears it against a good 90 degree angle (like edge of table saw or jointer)?


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Charles, after reading the reviews it seems we've (I do it the same way you do) been doing it wrong all these years.


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

I remember in shop class my freshman year, I asked the teacher for some scissors, he asked why I needed them, I said to cut sand paper in half, he took the sand paper out of my hand and tore pieces from it on a shop desk, and said I would dull the scissors… good lesson, taught me how to tear sandpaper straight!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Am I the only one who folds it to get a good crease and then tears it against a good 90 degree angle (like edge of table saw or jointer)?
> 
> - CharlesA


No, 2 of us left ;-)


----------



## Sawdustmaker115 (Sep 8, 2013)

I mean seriously…Why would you pay for something like that? 
If you've gotta be fancy like me just make this simple jig for free, honesty I think it's a better design too.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

$12.99 for that piece of crap…..I was born at night, but it wasn't last night…....


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Lets save $12
take one scrap of plywood add one hack saw blade $.99


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm with the fold, crease, and tear crowd for years…about to tryout the hacksaw blade mount approach. Don't see razor sharp sandpaper edges as a real necessity.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with using scissors for cutting sandpaper as long as they are dedicated for the sandpaper and nothing else they work like a charm, you can buy a cheap pair from Dollar General or grocery store that will work great.

A pair of scissors from dollar general works like a charm, I've been using the same pair of scissors going on 2 years now, cutting anywhere between #80 up to #600 grit without a miss or hiccup non stop but that's all these pair are used for since they are no longer good for cutting anything else. I use my sanding block for the straight edge draw a pencil line and cut away.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

> Geez, I thought I was being clever attaching a hacksaw blade to a piece of scrap ply. Rockler has to go and make something a fancy.
> 
> - hoosier0311


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

> Geez, I thought I was being clever attaching a hacksaw blade to a piece of scrap ply. Rockler has to go and make something a fancy.
> 
> - hoosier0311


 same here but seldom use it. I just fold and tear…..


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

That seems like something that should be included on a package of sandpaper. Kind of like on a box of aluminum foil.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

That is about as useful as the coffee filter picker.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Who needs help tearing sandpaper, I just grab my sander and the wood tears the paper for me. that is
why they put velcro on sanders, so you can easily put on another sheet of sandpaper to tear.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> Lets save $12
> take one scrap of plywood add one hack saw blade $.99
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez Jim, I went even cheaper and used a used blade.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> That is about as useful as the coffee filter picker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never understood that thing. Just turn the basket over above the trash can and shake it. Gravity is your friend. Using that picker will potentially allow grounds to fall into the basket…horrors! 

BoT, I also fold it and tear it along the work bench. The curled parts are pointing up, so how are they going to affect your project?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I had an oldder friend, back in Illinois, who measured, laid out pencil lines, and cut the sand paper with knife a straight edge. I asked him why and he replied that is how it has to be done to get the sizes required. I showed him the fold and tear method but he didn't like the torn edges as they looked "unprofessional"!

*Some people need to do things the hard way even though the simpler approach yields the same result.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> he didn t like the torn edges as they looked "unprofessional"!
> 
> *Some people need to do things the hard way even though the simpler approach yields the same result.*


Obsessive/compulsive behavior is not easily changed buy simple reasoning to achieve more efficient operations. I once had a journeyman on one of my crews who we could not afford at his rate of perfect production. I knew he couldn't make it in the trade. He became an inspector.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have one but never have used it. One of those sale items that was added to get free shipping on an order of stuff (spent 9.99 I think to save the 15.99 shipping). I have scissors that I typically use. At times I will just rip the paper but never fails I end up having to fold an edge anyway as it always ends up needing to butt up to something. After seeing this thread I need to see what drawer it ended up and try it out.



> I had an oldder friend, back in Illinois, who measured, laid out pencil lines, and cut the sand paper with knife a straight edge. I asked him why and he replied that is how it has to be done to get the sizes required. I showed him the fold and tear method but he didn t like the torn edges as they looked "unprofessional"!
> 
> *Some people need to do things the hard way even though the simpler approach yields the same result.*
> 
> - oldnovice


I understand your friends take as I see so many that churn out projects that show they have no appreciation for what they are doing. Sloppy joints, sloppy assembly, sloppy finish, the usually DIY hack stuff. I have things I made and cringe when it is finished as I think back to that moment…good enough… much simpler just to do…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Blackie is my kind of Jock pal I do exactly the same it seems to do the scissors little or no harm. However don't use your Armani diamond encrusted ones just yet.Alistair


----------



## Nobodyhome (Dec 3, 2013)

Scissors last for years cutting sandpaper. I've used the same pair of cheapies for at least fifteen years and they seem as sharp as new.

John


----------

